# Stanley Vemco Garage door opener repair



## Pearce Services (Dec 21, 2005)

Any time you troubleshoot a powered door, the first thing you should do is disconnect the door from the opener. and see if the door moves freely by hand, then also see if the opener operates without a load on it. If it operates without load, it may be the "down pressure", which should be adjustable. if the door does not move freely, repair tracks or whatever is damaged, then try again. 

Try jumping out the wires for the photo eyes, and see if it is the safety beam. I'm not sure if the eye is normally open, or normally closed, so try it with the wires jumped, and then again with the wires capped.

Most likely the board got fried, and it is time for a new unit.


----------

